# new van



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Just picked up this 2005 ford with 38,000 miles on it.Had the wrap since the day it was bought. Our logos are goin on over Christmas week. Putting 1 of our supervisors Van's out in the field and givin him this 1.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks like its in good shape. For an 05 38,000 miles is low.
I have an 04 extended express with 105,000


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

The 06 Chevy I used to drive that I just gave to my main supervisor has 120,000


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Must smell like bread.....better than epoxy!!!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

*here are the results*

Just picked it up this morning


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks Good Aaron! Just throw some hubcaps on it and you are good to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

sweet looking van


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice van! I like it in black should help you stand out.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hub caps are comin


----------



## dg1267 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hubcaps? I would throw some 24" rims with spinners! :thumbsup: You know... if you wanna stand out. :yes:

Seriously though, nice van! I want to go black with mine too. I'm ordering black shirts and hats as well. My favorite color (shade) is black.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I love good deals on used vans. These are work trucks. I am not knocking anyone but I have always seen taking notes out on work vehicles as completely counterproductive.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I hate to borrow money for anything so I agree. Nice rig Aaron, thought you were going with the pewter. Black looks great though, just hard to keep clean.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I was going to have them do a full wrap with the silver background to match the other vans but I ended up doing a trade. Roof wash & house wash on 1 of my graphics guys rentals in exchange he pealed the old wrap off cleaned all the old style adhesive off & did the new 1.
2 guys did the washing Today in 4 hours from the time they picked up the wash truck,stopped for chems & pulled back up to the shop


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

looks good man! I want a new truck this year if I can manage it.


----------



## ligboozer (Oct 13, 2009)

Good looking rig. Should put the emblem on the hood on backwards so people can read it in the rearview. After sitting in traffic for an hour, they won't be able to forget your name.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> I was going to have them do a full wrap with the silver background to match the other vans but I ended up doing a trade. Roof wash & house wash on 1 of my graphics guys rentals in exchange he pealed the old wrap off cleaned all the old style adhesive off & did the new 1.
> 2 guys did the washing Today in 4 hours from the time they picked up the wash truck,stopped for chems & pulled back up to the shop


Hey Aaron
I know you got a great trade on it, but any idea what typical retail would be on a wrap like that? Seems a lot less expensive that doing a vehicle repaint.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Most of our Wraps run about $475


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

all done


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Not $475 for a full wrap. You mean $475 for the decals like you have, right?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yes,that is correct.Not sure what a "full wrap" would be. Probably double? Still a good deal


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I was quoted $2200 for a full wrap here. It covered everything but he side windows and the top of the van.


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

I have magnets at the minute, and my logo is on the sign. Im wonderin what $500 will get me


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I think a full size truck wrap for a fance wrap is 3-4,000 from what I have been told.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Depends on what you are doing.I'd say whatever you do it's worth the money. We get many complements on our vehicles.Clean professional looking vehicles say allot about the company. Also helps weed out the bottom feeder customers.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I've gotten work over other guys because Iv'e kept my truck clean,did'nt park in the drive way for the estimate and did'nt drip oil or fluid's on the drive.It does make a difference.


----------



## johnny949 (Apr 13, 2012)

kmp said:


> I've gotten work over other guys because Iv'e kept my truck clean,did'nt park in the drive way for the estimate and did'nt drip oil or fluid's on the drive.It does make a difference.


This is the truth. 
Great looking new van by the way, that black is so clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> all done


Maybe I'm confused. I thought the van started out a different color, and then you had black vinyl wrap put on, and the logo stuff on top of that. So was this van already black and you just had the logo and numbers / letters put on? That would make more sense for $475. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Damon T said:


> Maybe I'm confused. I thought the van started out a different color, and then you had black vinyl wrap put on, and the logo stuff on top of that. So was this van already black and you just had the logo and numbers / letters put on? That would make more sense for $475. Thanks for any info.


My understanding is that it previously had a full wrap, over the factory black paint.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Damon T said:


> Maybe I'm confused. I thought the van started out a different color, and then you had black vinyl wrap put on, and the logo stuff on top of that. So was this van already black and you just had the logo and numbers / letters put on? That would make more sense for $475. Thanks for any info.


Look at the first pics I posted. You can see that under the Panera Bread wrap is a black van.It was wraped when they first got it so that paint is perfect.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Just finalized the deal on this and thought I'd just go with magic marker and cardboard put on with tape......"Any room for $99.00."


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

here's mine


----------

